# Angler treiben in Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee



## Abenteuersuchen (16. Februar 2022)

Guter Hinweis mit der App!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. Februar 2022)

Die App kannte ich auch noch nicht. Ist aber sicherlich eine gute Hilfe und schafft mehr Sicherheit!


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2022)

Ich finde die DGzRS ist eine sehr sinnvolle Organisation, bekommen Jährlich eine kleine Spende von mir !


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Februar 2022)

Gleich mal installiert!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Februar 2022)

Sehr guter Hinweis mit der App. Die kannte ich ebenfalls noch nicht und werde sie mir gleich mal installieren


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Februar 2022)

Ja gut das es die DGzRS gibt, sonst würde gerade mit den Schlauchis noch viel mehr passieren, wenn Mann teilweise sieht wie unvernünftig die Kollegen sind und einfach die Ostsee in vollem Umfang unterschätzen. Nicht alle aber sehr viele, oft genug gesehen und erlebt und meistens sind es die Süsswassermatrosen.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Februar 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja gut das es die DGzRS gibt, sonst würde gerade mit den Schlauchis noch viel mehr passieren, wenn Mann teilweise sieht wie unvernünftig die Kollegen sind und einfach die Ostsee in vollem Umfang unterschätzen. Nicht alle aber sehr viele, oft genug gesehen und erlebt und meistens sind es die Süsswassermatrosen.



..... wenn man keine Paddel an Board mit nimmt?


Die hat wohl  ein Tunfisch gegen ihren vollgas 3 PS Motor, abschleppen, - bis Kolbenfresser.
Da käm nur eins in frage.....her halten - selbst wenn Finnland schon in Sicht wäre.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Februar 2022)

3m Boot und drei Männer - wie angelt man da noch...?
Verwegene Burschen...


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 3m Boot und drei Männer - wie angelt man da noch...?


Na das paßt doch hat jeder 1m Boot denk mal an die Heringsangler Schulter an Schulter


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter (17. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 3m Boot und drei Männer - wie angelt man da noch...?
> Verwegene Burschen...


Eher leichtsinnige Burschen! Und 3 m Schlauchboot dürfte maximal 2,20 m Innenlänge bedeuten. Ich würde mich damit jedenfalls nicht auf die winterliche Ostsee bewegen.


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Februar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich finde die DGzRS ist eine sehr sinnvolle Organisation, bekommen Jährlich eine kleine Spende von mir !


Sollte für jeden, der ein Boot hat selbstverständlich sein! Die 10€ im Monat hat jeder über!


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Februar 2022)

Apropos Süßwassermatrosen:

O Mann.... Wir waren als Jungspunde, per Vereinsausflug, am Tittisee, im Schwarzwald- wo sonst. 
Logisch kenterte ein Ruderboot bei unserer Piratenausfahrt.
Wie auch immer,.... das elendige Holzboot schwamm nicht - es sank - ganz langsam - und die Wasserwacht trabte mit heulendender Sirene an- angelockt von dem Spektakel.
Das Dingens, konnte gerade noch, an deren Boot angebunden werden, bevor die Fluten es gänzlich in die Tiefe sog. 
Gut -  billig war der Übermut nicht. Die wollten schon eine großzügige Spende sehen.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2022)

ja sicher etwas wagemutig - denkt mal nach -was habt ihr schon für Mist gebaut 
um unser Hobby zu optimieren - wenn ich bei mir anfange -- ??????????????????
trotzdem ich lebe noch .


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> trotzdem ich lebe noch


Zufall?


----------



## rippi (17. Februar 2022)

Ich denke der Zufall wird beim Angeln und Leben allgemein zu sehr unterschätzt.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zufall?


sicherlich nicht - keine Angst vor´m sterben in ´ner brenzligen Situation - das schlottern kam
immer erst hinterher - fft war dett knapp - ob im Sumpf bis zur Brust stecken ,ob im Eis einbrechen ,
ob beim Motrrad fahren - Angst und Panik bringt mehr um als die Gefahr


----------



## Ladi74 (17. Februar 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Nicht alle aber sehr viele, oft genug gesehen und erlebt und meistens sind es die Süsswassermatrosen.


Die "Besten" sind die, die bei ner Bootseinweisung bölken: "Ich kenne mich aus! Ich hab den Bootsführerschein."
Vor 2Jahren so ne Truppe in Norge erlebt. 
Am 1.Tag mit Vollgas auf ne Untiefe geballert (Boote haben Kartenplotter). Der Motor war Schrott und nicht nur die Schraube. 
Das hat gescheppert! Unser Boot stand 100m quer ab.
Am 2. Tag das Gleiche, da haben sie den Geber vom Echolot abgefahren.

Bei ner anderen Tour ging mir, echt, der Arsch auf Grundeis!
19ft-Boot mit 40PS. 
Wetterumschwung im Fjord, innerhalb 15 min.  starker Wind und 2m Welle. YR hatte den Wetterwechsel erst später errechnet.
Hab 10cm höher gesessen, so hat "der Stift" geguckt. Ich hatte schliesslich noch 2Koll im Boot....
Ihre Frauen wissen bis heute nix von dem Ritt.

Die Jungs von der DGzRS machen einen tollen Job. 
Wenn ich an der See bin, gibt's auch immer nen kleinen Schein in das "Holzboot".


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2022)

Ich habe beim ersten mal lesen was anderes gelesen. 
Angler treiben es im Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee. Ist dann schon etwas verstörend.


----------



## titi2 (16. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt besonders leichtsinning war und was ist ein 3m Boot ? Ein Zodiac Cadet mit 3.40 m zb ist sehr wohl für 3 Personen auf der Ostsee geeignet!. Wenn man mit einem größeren Boot auf der Ostsee einen Motorschaden hat steht man auch nicht viel besser da. 
Dumm ist natürlich ein Motorproblem bei diesen Temperaturen! Da sollte man seinen Motor schon gute kennen/warten und am besten auch auf dem Wasser reparieren können, aber es gibt halt blöde Situationen.
Aber das man gerade im Schlauchboot ja so gefährdet von den Wellen sein soll, ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn. Nicht umsonst sind Rettungsboote oft Schlauchboote. Bis in so ein Schlauchboot deutlich die Wellen reinschlagen muss schon recht viel Wind und Welle sein ( Auf jeden Fall erst über Windstärke 5 ).
Üblicherweise hat man ja auch Ruder dabei, aber das ist sehr anstregend und dauert halt ewig.... da ist so ein Anruf schon einfacher ....
Extreme Strömungen gibt es in der Ostsee jetzt auch ( meistens) nicht, da bin ich vom Atlantik in der Bretagne jedenfalls ganz was anderes gewöhnt. ( ja auch im kleinen Schlauchboot )


----------



## thanatos (16. März 2022)

titi2 schrieb:


> ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn


kann ich dir nicht so ganz zustimmen - Schlauchboot ist nicht gleich Schlauchboot 
wenn es erst mal manövrierunfähig ist ??? Keine Strömung ? kenne es ein paar Kilometer weiter nördlich 
es gibt zwar keine Ebbe und Flut aber doch ganz schön Strömung - mit rudern ? fraglich ob das viel bringt -
wenn man nicht selbst dabei war sollte man sich doch etwas mit seiner Einschätzung zurück halten .


----------



## Heilbutt (22. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...... - mit rudern ? fraglich ob das viel bringt -
> wenn man nicht selbst dabei war sollte man sich doch etwas mit seiner Einschätzung zurück halten .


Zu deinem letzten Satz kann ich dir nur beipflichten.
Wenn hier im AB über solche Vorfälle - und auch über noch schlimmere Unglücke - berichtet wird, fallen mind. 30% aller Kommentare in die eine Richtung aus:
"Vollidioten, Leichtsinnige, selber Schuld, mit so einem Material, ahnungslose Touris,..." usw. usw.
Teilweise wirklich ohne genauere Hintegründe zu kennen!?!

Wer öfter mal auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist weiß, das es immer mal zu "brenzligen" oder zumindest angespannten Situationen kommen _kann._
(Natürlich endet sowas mit reichlich Freibord meistens glimplicher als mit nem Schlauchi!)
In diesem Fall waren die Jungs ja vielleicht ursprünglich nur über der ersten Rinne unterwegs, und haben vielleicht nur zu lange selbst versucht 
das Motorproblem zu lösen, wer weiß das alles schon...

Fakt ist aber wirklich, das es gut ist, das es vor unseren Küsten eine gut funktionierende Seenotrettung gibt!
Ich bin auch seit Jahren Fördermitglied!

Gruß
Holger


----------

